# Lrp Warranty, Is It Any Good?



## suzukiracer019 (Nov 17, 2005)

i was wondering if anyone else had any problems with LRP's warranty service through team associated? I used my quantum 2 speed control 2 weekends, and it quit working and would not take programming. I sent it in with a description of the problem 2 weeks later i got a phone call saying there was no problem with it, i tried to explain the problem, but all i got was no that aint it, i got it back today, put it in the car and it would not take setup. I called them up and let them walk me through the process. it still did not work now i gotta send it back in and let them look at it again. In about a month as he said i will get another one. anyone else had this problem? i got this speed control new years eve ran it 2 weekends mailed it in and still don't have the speed control.

I THINK IM GONNA GO BUY A NOVAK!


----------



## Slider (Dec 7, 2003)

I Had good luck with there warranty.I just didn't have any luck with there speedo's.


----------



## suzukiracer019 (Nov 17, 2005)

they said they were going to exchange it this time since it didn't work when i got it back, but i have already been without a speedo for over a month and got another one before i get another one, they tried to blame my radio equipment so i changed out speedos and the problem went away, anyways thanks for the post


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

First off, LRP Rocks.

Second off, how are you trying to program it? Specifics, please....perhaps I can help.


----------



## suzukiracer019 (Nov 17, 2005)

i am programming it just like the instructions say to program it, it won't take a program, i'm not the only one that has programmed it, i have had several other racers program it, lrp might rock but this particular speedo don't rock only for the first 2 weeks and now it's been over a month and they still aint made it good


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

suzukiracer019 said:


> i am programming it just like the instructions say to program it, it won't take a program, i'm not the only one that has programmed it, i have had several other racers program it, lrp might rock but this particular speedo don't rock only for the first 2 weeks and now it's been over a month and they still aint made it good


 Ever since thunder tiger merged with ae service has not been the same... I know one of the techs who works for AE.. My buddies use to send theres in and they would swap them out.. My buddy gave 3 esc to the tech guy at the novak race.. after a month he called asked ask what the situation on them was.. They had not even gotten to them yet..apparanly the swapping is not the same..


----------



## suzukiracer019 (Nov 17, 2005)

if the swapping and service used to be good it is different now, he told me he had a week and a half line i was going to be in, then it'll take 6-7 business days for ups to get it back to me. priorty mail goes in 2 days for $3 that aint customer service. anyways they have a dyno with a feature to check teh speed control that eliminates the radio and i will say that it dont work! they sent my speedo back and it wouldnt work, then they tried to blame my radio equipment again, i currently have a borrowed gt7 on it and no problems at all. it don't matter, if they swap it out it will be for sale when it gets back


----------



## d4man (May 3, 2005)

This maybe a long shot and its just an idea, but are you absolutely certain that your end points on your radio are properely dialed in? When I was "one touch programming" my Novak GTX, when I would apply the brake, the green light would never come one and I was never able to complete the "one touch setup". Low and behold I forgot I did not have the ETA set to 125%. When I set it to 125%, the Novak GTX finished its "one touch setup"

Good luck....


----------



## suzukiracer019 (Nov 17, 2005)

i don't belive my radio has an eta setting the epa is all the way up though


----------



## jonnycash (Feb 10, 2005)

I have had problems with q2's. But ae swapped out 3 for me , and charged me $40 each for them. From the time I mailed them to the time I got them back, was just under 4 weeks. This was about 2 weeks ago, I was satisfied with the service, but will not buy their speedos anymore. Strictly novak from now on.


----------

